
After $5B in Losses, China’s Tesla Battles for Survival - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-22/after-5-billion-in-losses-china-s-tesla-battles-for-survival
======
erulabs
Pretty shocked that as much as I follow car news and EV news, I have never
heard of the NIO EP9. It seems like it only held the Nurburgring very briefly.

Maybe it's a sign that the EV market is getting big enough to miss some hyper-
cars, or maybe they are totally unheard of outside of China... Either way,
seems like a pretty big PR miss! Is everyone else aware of the NIO cars or is
it just me?

~~~
asfarley
I worked in Shenzhen for a bit, don't remember seeing or hearing about these.
There were a lot of electric bicycles and trikes though.

------
Mikeb85
How is this company China's 'Tesla'? There's plenty of Chinese manufacturers
making far more EVs.

~~~
dayaz36
Yea, like Tesla

